# Gun show



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbup: There is a gun show on June 4th an 5th,in mobile al,at the ABBA Temple
There # is 251-633-5561, I could not find anything on a Ft. Walton Beach show for that weekend, but if there is one it will be a busy weekend.


----------



## waxedfish (Feb 5, 2009)

June 4th and 5th are Ft Walton Bch Fairgrounds dates


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep those two almost always have the same June dates. I'll be setup at the ABBA in Mobile. The ABBA shows are always good.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

WHAT TO DO WHAT TO DO.

FT WALTON it is


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well there are 2 shows and 2 days in the weekend,.........so many guns so little time


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> WHAT TO DO WHAT TO DO.
> 
> FT WALTON it is


 
Or.........Ft Walton on Saturday, Mobile on Sunday !!!

Rick


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

shootnstarz said:


> Or.........Ft Walton on Saturday, Mobile on Sunday !!!
> 
> Rick


 
Yep, spend $14 on admission fees and who knows how much in fuel at $3.85 per gallon driving 240+ miles round trip -- just to see a bunch of guys wearing camo -- dodging guys in power chairs -- just to look at over-priced firearms, cheap knives, airsoft, stun guns, and beef jerky... :no:

You'd do better buying & selling on the internet. :thumbup:


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

14 in admission fees, 150 in gas, buying a gun and telling the wife how much you spent total that day,an seeing the rage in her eyes.....priceless


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Ab-so-toot-lie !!*

scubapro, Your post(#7) is absolutely the right'est on post that I have read in a long while. 

The only one that I go to anymore is the one in Robertsdale. The P'cola fairgrounds show(and others) are also filled with Jay's MSRP or higher stuff that I don't even take a second look at. I never go to a show expecting "yard sale" prices,but most are as high OR HIGHER than at the shop that they came from.

Used to love the shows.....not any more !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The "deals" at gun shows are made walking the floor and in the parking lot. That hasn't changed in decades. At the Mobile shows there are usually a good number of private individuals with tables. Some are crazy... used guns priced at or over new gun prices and some have good prices.

But still, I've never gotten a "deal" off of a "dealers" table anywhere and I've been going to shows for almost 40yrs.

I've bought hundreds of guns over the years off the floor or outside at good prices.

4yrs ago I bought 4 "nice" rifles from a lady in the parking lot as she struggled to get them out of her car..... seems the old man had been caught cheating but he didn't know it yet... she waited for him to go "out of town on business" and sold everything he had. Hundred bucks each on the rifles that I eventually turned into about 2K

That was a good day at the gun show.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Well, it is called a "gun show", not a "gun sale". There are plenty of vendors just showing their guns with no intentions of selling.

But, like Kafer said, there are still some deals to be had from private sellers. I recently bought a huge Dillon tumbler for $20 and a SDB press for $50 from some guy's selling off their late father's equipment.

I go to shows with no intentions of buying any guns, but I've sold quite a few there. I go to meet up with friends I rarely see anymore, to look at all the beautiful firearms out there and gasp at the prices and to pick up little things I need such as Hoppes, patches and occasionally a new holster.

Gun shows serve a purpose but they're not for everybody.

Rick


----------

